# Uber Just Showed Us Its Trump Card: Leaving Town



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Just Showed Us Its Trump Card: Leaving Town*
*http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox...st_regulations_it_wasn_t_an_empty_threat.html*


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

There was a post from a san antonio driver, who had to drive 70 miles to austin to uber over there for one night.
It sucks for drivers for sure


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

I wouldn't drive 70 miles one way to Uber, especially at the current rates. Hell, at the current rates I won't even sit my a$$ on my couch and wait for pings.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

These two know what they are talking about!


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

puber said:


> There was a post from a san antonio driver, who had to drive 70 miles to austin to uber over there for one night.
> It sucks for drivers for sure


Wait...
"had to..."???


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Uber Just Showed Us Its Trump Card: Leaving Town


Alison Griswold wrote this big piece, but still managed to not point to the Ace card up Uber's sleeve! Getting legislators to sponsor *State Laws that Preempt Any Local TNC Regs.*

San Antonio Ordinance vs Texas Bill
Orlando vs Fl Bill Hb 817
Des Moines vs Iowa Bill
Portland & Eugene vs Oregon Bill
Madison vs Wisconsin Bill

NM, AZ, AK, OK, NE, UT, TN...And many other States' TNC Bills have superseding preemption language.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

"Uber’s blog post stated. “By adopting these rules, San Antonio officials have eliminated thousands of jobs"

When it suits, Uber provides "jobs". When it doesn't suit, Uber is a tech company whose drivers are "customers"...


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

elelegido said:


> "Uber's blog post stated. "By adopting these rules, San Antonio officials have eliminated thousands of jobs"
> 
> When it suits, Uber provides "jobs". When it doesn't suit, Uber is a tech company whose drivers are "customers"...


Exactly... They're a tech company when they don't give a shit about the city/market but in the bigger cities like NYC and London and etc... They're a taxi company. They even brain wash the people... "I'm not a taxi driver who drives customers around.. I just happen to be a driver who gets customers to drive around".. Type of stuff.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Technically they're not a taxi company, but they _are_ a dispatch and payment service for an enormous fleet of Gypsy cabs.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Them leaving SA has definitely hurt us, but I don't think the city should cave because it sets a precedent and just bolsters Uber's brash disregard for the law. Unless you have someone to stay with and plan to drive all weekend or all week, driving 70 miles one way is not cost-effective. It made a little bit of sense during SXSW, but not on a regular basis. People act like Uber has been around forever. It was only here for less than a year. What did all these people do before then? We were still knee deep in a cancer battle and my husband couldn't work, but we were also still living in Florida and had never heard of Uber.

We are definitely feeling the loss financially until his job starts in May and still have yet to pay rent this month, but it's not like there aren't other options for most people. I'm pushing my Etsy shop and our fundraiser as much as I can without being obnoxious on Twitter and Facebook. We have all of his archaeology book on half.com and he will get paid a little to work an upcoming tournament if we can get the gas money together for him to get there. You have to think outside of the box and Uber was definitely outside of the box, but if it's no longer profitable in your market or has been banned altogether than it's time to fall back on what you were doing before or find something else. Just imagine what you would do before Uber entered your world.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> These two know what they are talking about!
> View attachment 6423


Wisely said.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Opportunity for Lyft to take market share and dominant those city's. Yes small but if they can get there shit together, possible. And a blue print for future markets. 

If John Zimmer can't take over these markets then he needs to resign. And if Lyft starts to succeed Uber will cave and join in to not lose market share, just like SXSW airport nonsense.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Showa50 said:


> Opportunity for Lyft to take market share and dominant those city's. Yes small but if they can get there shit together, possible. And a blue print for future markets.
> 
> If John Zimmer can't take over these markets then he needs to resign. And if Lyft starts to succeed Uber will cave and join in to not lose market share, just like SXSW airport nonsense.


I don't get lyft. They left houston because they wouldn't agree to the city proposal to license drivers and pay 2% city tax. So not sure what the hell they were thinking there. Not like this is a small market for them.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I don't get lyft. They left houston because they wouldn't agree to the city proposal to license drivers and pay 2% city tax. So not sure what the hell they were thinking there. Not like this is a small market for them.


I think thier management is weak and they try to be the nice guy company of the whole TNC thing. They are in no position to be leaving markets and not following regulations.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Showa50 said:


> I think thier management is weak and they try to be the nice guy company of the whole TNC thing. They are in no position to be leaving markets and not following regulations.


Yeah it absolutely makes no sense. The tax is added on the top here so other than collecting and paying it there's no extra cost. And the permit fees and all associated costs (drug testing etc) are paid by the driver.

There's dome handicap requirements which don't kick in for 2 years I think but even if they're still around then small price to pay for being in houston. I wish I was a fly on the wall when that decision was made because I just c an not fathom their thinking walking away and letting Uber LEGALLY EVEN have houston to themselves.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Showa50 said:


> Opportunity for Lyft to take market share and dominant those city's. Yes small but if they can get there shit together, possible. And a blue print for future markets.
> 
> If John Zimmer can't take over these markets then he needs to resign. And if Lyft starts to succeed Uber will cave and join in to not lose market share, just like SXSW airport nonsense.


Anyone ever hear about the Tortoise and Hare fable?


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

In some ways, Uber and Lyft could be working together. Uber playing Bad Cop and Lyft playing Good Cop.

Or there could be behind the scene negotiations between Uber and/or Lyft and some of these city governments where the government official(s) say, we just need to have some time and throw out these tougher regulations. But just give us X months, and we'll be able to get you back in town with a modified deal you'll like. And by modified deal, I mean one my Campaign Fundraiser...uh...I mean my City Council will endorse.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

SCdave said:


> In some ways, Uber and Lyft could be working together. Uber playing Bad Cop and Lyft playing Good Cop.
> 
> Or there could be behind the scene negotiations between Uber and/or Lyft and some of these city governments where the government official(s) say, we just need to have some time and throw out these tougher regulations. But just give us X months, and we'll be able to get you back in town with a modified deal you'll like. And by modified deal, I mean one my Campaign Fundraiser...uh...I mean my City Council will endorse.


I've been saying this.. I think that's exactly what it is.. Good cop/bad cop... No way that all of Bloombergs employees split between Uber and Lyft without something up their sleeves.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Alison Griswold wrote this big piece, but still managed to not point to the Ace card up Uber's sleeve! Getting legislators to sponsor *State Laws that Preempt Any Local TNC Regs.*
> 
> San Antonio Ordinance vs Texas Bill
> Orlando vs Fl Bill Hb 817
> ...


Not gonna happen here, at least not during this session, and by the time it comes up again, there will be too many damning stories, lawsuits, etc. To garner enough support,


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

“By adopting these rules, San Antonio officials have eliminated thousands of jobs and a safe transportation alternative from their city.” This statement is so ridiculous that it's become laughable. Especially the part about "safe transportation".


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Not gonna happen here, at least not during this session, and by the time it comes up again, there will be too many damning stories, lawsuits, etc. To garner enough support,


Their is a open public hearing on April 9 2015 on this Uber written bill at state capital.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Their is a open public hearing on April 9 2015 on this Uber written bill at state capital.


I know, but it doesn't have the momentum in this session, and two years will alter the landscape dramatically


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I know, but it doesn't have the momentum in this session, and two tears will alter the landscape dramatically


Well I e-mailed my state Senator & state Rep. & other senators as well. I know staff members of some Senators down in Austin advised them as well.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Well I e-mailed my state Senator & state Rep. & other senators as well. I know staff members of some Senators down in Austin advised them as well.


Tough row to hoe-Republicans are supposed to be supportive of local control. Quite a few are learning about the broken commitments, as well, and the insurance issues are getting tremendous $$$ thrown at them by lobbyists. We've been told by several really high profile Lobbyists and lawyers this will never get the groundswell during this lege, and it has only three sponsors and no real pimping going on from other Republicans. I think time wi be damning. The bloom is already dropping for several early supporters in Austin who are having to admit that Uber has not held up their end.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Tough row to hoe-Republicans are supposed to be supportive of local control. Quite a few are learning about the broken commitments, as well, and the insurance issues are getting tremendous $$$ thrown at them by lobbyists. We've been told by several really high profile Lobbyists and lawyers this will never get the groundswell during this lege, and it has only three sponsors and no real pimping going on from other Republicans. I think time wi be damning. The bloom is already dropping for several early supporters in Austin who are having to admit that Uber has not held up their end.


I heard the same as well, but I am still going to keep the pressure on with updated info on Uber.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Casandria said:


> Them leaving SA has definitely hurt us, but I don't think the city should cave because it sets a precedent and just bolsters Uber's brash disregard for the law. Unless you have someone to stay with and plan to drive all weekend or all week, driving 70 miles one way is not cost-effective. It made a little bit of sense during SXSW, but not on a regular basis. People act like Uber has been around forever. It was only here for less than a year. What did all these people do before then? We were still knee deep in a cancer battle and my husband couldn't work, but we were also still living in Florida and had never heard of Uber.
> 
> We are definitely feeling the loss financially until his job starts in May and still have yet to pay rent this month, but it's not like there aren't other options for most people. I'm pushing my Etsy shop and our fundraiser as much as I can without being obnoxious on Twitter and Facebook. We have all of his archaeology book on half.com and he will get paid a little to work an upcoming tournament if we can get the gas money together for him to get there. You have to think outside of the box and Uber was definitely outside of the box, but if it's no longer profitable in your market or has been banned altogether than it's time to fall back on what you were doing before or find something else. Just imagine what you would do before Uber entered your world.


Well said! Many don't realize there was life before Uber, and will be life after. Hopefully this will make SA review their code, which makes Austin look wide open!!! lol!

GOOD LUCK with the future! BTW we are in your neck of the woods, stopping in Castroville (Hotel Alsace) beautiful scenery! Doing a little post SXSW wind down!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Txchick said:


> I heard the same as well, but I am still going to keep the pressure on with updated info on Uber.


Be careful what you wish for, personally, I don't want the state regulating ground transportation whatsoever. This would be the nose under the tent.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Be careful what you wish for, personally, I don't want the state regulating ground transportation whatsoever. This would be the nose under the tent.


No I don't want the TX ledge regulating it either, my emails were to continue what the cities have done & build on that. But just in case the TX ledge decides to go that route I want them clearly know who Uber is & the issues drivers face.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Txchick said:


> No I don't want the TX ledge regulating it either, my emails were to continue what the cities have done & build on that. But just in case the TX ledge decides to go that route I want them clearly know who Uber is & the issues drivers face.


I trust that you are enlightening them on the insurance issues, an area that I find to be the most deplorable of all. I have met so many young, naïve drivers who (bless their hearts) Had NO CLUE what they were getting in to. No real driver training , no insurance during risky times. Promised wages which rarely occurred :-(


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I trust that you are enlightening them on the insurance issues, an area that I find to be the most deplorable of all. I have met so many young, naïve drivers who (bless their hearts) Had NO CLUE what they were getting in to. No real driver training , no insurance during risky times. Promised wages which rarely occurred :-(


Yes indeed! Gap in insurance is the first item I address. Safety issues for drivers & training. Uber's false claims of what drivers can earn, Uber's background checks on drivers which in the past have been not worth the paper their printed on.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Txchick said:


> No I don't want the TX ledge regulating it either, my emails were to continue what the cities have done & build on that. But just in case the TX ledge decides to go that route I want them clearly know who Uber is & the issues drivers face.


Btw-I apologize for assuming the content of your emails was fully supportive . That was ignorance on my part. Besides....you are a TEXAS CHICK! No one should EVER assume they know what we are thinking!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Btw-I apologize for assuming the content of your emails was fully supportive . That was ignorance on my part. Besides....you are a TEXAS CHICK! No one should EVER assume they know what we are thinking!!! LMAO!!!


No problem! Glad to share that info with you & yes never assume what a Texan is thinking.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Freedom and the free market will ultimately triumph. People should be free to do with oneself and ones own property as they see fit as long as they harm no one else.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Sly said:


> Freedom and the free market will ultimately triumph. People should be free to do with oneself and ones own property as they see fit as long as they harm no one else.


Yeah...if only


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Sly said:


> Freedom and the free market will ultimately triumph. People should be free to do with oneself and ones own property as they see fit as long as they harm no one else.





Sly said:


> Freedom and the free market will ultimately triumph. People should be free to do with oneself and ones own property as they see fit as long as they harm no one else.


Have you heard of overfishing


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Have you heard of overfishing


They don't talk much about the Tragedy of the Commons on Right-wing talk radio.
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tragedy_of_the_commons


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

elelegido said:


> "Uber's blog post stated. "By adopting these rules, San Antonio officials have eliminated thousands of jobs"
> 
> When it suits, Uber provides "jobs". When it doesn't suit, Uber is a tech company whose drivers are "customers"...


Very good point!


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

Bottom line...UBER will win the WAR... Destruction's of long standing industries happen! It's called progress... UBER is playing a game of chess, and they hold a trump card... The PEOPLE really do want UBER as a i ride option!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Badbeat said:


> Bottom line...UBER will win the WAR... Destruction's of long standing industries happen! It's called progress... UBER is playing a game of chess, and they hold a trump card... The PEOPLE really do want UBER as a i ride option!


I can tell you 


Sly said:


> Freedom and the free market will ultimately triumph. People should be free to do with oneself and ones own property as they see fit as long as they harm no one else.


Respectfully I say :
You have no idea how rigged the system is for most people these days 
Rigged from all sides 
I do belive in free market I have used it to my advantage 
But at the same time it's not really free 
Even people who think they are participants of free markets are getting screwed 
Basic case UBER 
you are fighting this battle for who ???
For UBER
You are fighting tooth and nail against your own interests 
You just don't know it


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> They don't talk much about the Tragedy of the Commons on Right-wing talk radio.
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tragedy_of_the_commons
> View attachment 6450


Right wing radio doesn't talk about much that requires critical thinking.

I've always thought the tragedy of the commons is similar to evolution which is by many thought to be about the survival of the species not the individual. But often the individual's survival is in direct conflict more with its own species than any other.

But then you need others of your species to propagate. So some cooperation and possible sacrifice is needed.

If Uber drivers are a species all of the above, commons and survival applies. And if we want to keep the species going some cooperation is necessary even as we compete and not all survive.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Right wing radio doesn't talk about much that requires critical thinking.
> 
> I've always thought the tragedy of the commons is similar to evolution which is by many thought to be about the survival of the species not the individual. But often the individual's survival is in direct conflict more with its own species than any other.
> 
> ...


Maybe competition is betwen drivers & "the man" 
"The man " does not consider you of his specie


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Maybe competition is betwen drivers & "the man"
> "The man " does not consider you of his specie


Drivers are always competing with each other. How can you think otherwise? Pax are a limited resource. We're not really competing with Travis. He's living in a whole different ecosystem.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Drivers are always competing with each other. How can you think otherwise? Pax are a limited resource. We're not really competing with Travis. He's living in a whole different ecosystem.


In this business there have been challenges 
This is just the latest 
We've survived all so far 
If the real competition was betwen drivers you are not ready for it 
I network with at least 10 drivers and 2 companies 
Guys like us are prepared like you have no idea 
I just pulled 19,000 out of savings to re-enforce my business
My whole life is designed around my business 
I will out last you 
And yes I will outlast UBER


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> These two know what they are talking about!
> View attachment 6423


There will be some jurisdictions that will see UBER's threat to leave town greater than the problems they cause now.

The witless, hog-tied Transport officials in my city would suddenly have 2000 Gypsy cabs, who cant be tracked or traced. Many would simply move on to something else. But others would join the 100s of Gypsy Taxis that advertise on Craigslist & Gumtree.

But its all a game, enforcement agencies crying out for more resources when all they need to do is get out of their offices and visit UBER with stronger laws.

Do this at the same time as reforming entry costs and regulatory hurdles for part time App-facillitated Taxi services and perhaps consumers and drivers will get a fair deal. Why should UBER only profit from the new evolving passenger transport market.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Have you heard of overfishing


I believe the free market COULD work, In theory, but that free market must be completely independent of govt. Those who will trample others to make a few bucks while racking up miles on a newer car typically have a net: Disability, Govt cheese, etc. They don't tend to have the means to cover medical injuries, so are relying on another govt net. Take all govt provided nets away, stop forcing cabs to cap rates, or permits. Stop forcing them to serve dangerous areas: THEN we can assess the virtues or curses of a free market.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> They don't talk much about the Tragedy of the Commons on Right-wing talk radio.
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tragedy_of_the_commons
> View attachment 6450


I had a chance to read the full version this morning
It's to the point


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Be careful what you wish for, personally, I don't want the state regulating ground transportation whatsoever. This would be the nose under the tent.


I agree! I just think what-ever the regulations are, should be fair across the board. It seems that UBER wants parental treatment.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

elelegido said:


> "Uber's blog post stated. "By adopting these rules, San Antonio officials have eliminated thousands of jobs"
> 
> When it suits, Uber provides "jobs". When it doesn't suit, Uber is a tech company whose drivers are "customers"...


Yup. It's uber classic double-standard.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Sly said:


> Freedom and the free market will ultimately triumph. People should be free to do with oneself and ones own property as they see fit as long as they harm no one else.


Spoken like a true republican.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Spoken like a true republican.


Hey! I lean Republican! I'd lean full in if they'd drop the religious platform. I support free markets, but let's face it, there is no free market anymore. Our social programs bail us out when we fail. I'm not going to argue for or against those programs, I'm merely accepting they exist and will continue to . When we merge capitalism with socialism, we will be forced to live with protectionist regulations.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Hey! I lean Republican! I'd lean full in if they'd drop the religious platform. I support free markets, but let's face it, there is no free market anymore. Our social programs bail us out when we fail. I'm not going to argue for or against those programs, I'm merely accepting they exist and will continue to . When we merge capitalism with socialism, we will be forced to live with protectionist regulations.


Free markets exist only for those companies that have the money to compete or disrupt. As soon as they are established as a power they close all competition by regulations bought from politicians or by purchasing smaller competitors.

Free markets are a great concept, but that is all they truly are, a concept.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

It's very true. John Harris and I were discussing it today and he thinks that one day "ridesharing" will be managed by the government much like public transportation is.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Hey! I lean Republican! I'd lean full in if they'd drop the religious platform. I support free markets, but let's face it, there is no free market anymore. Our social programs bail us out when we fail. I'm not going to argue for or against those programs, I'm merely accepting they exist and will continue to . When we merge capitalism with socialism, we will be forced to live with protectionist regulations.


I stopped seeking fairness long ago 
Sadly I have now refined the loophole exploitation art 
I would gladly join fairness again as soon we come to consensus


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

observer said:


> Free markets exist only for those companies that have the money to compete or disrupt. As soon as they are established as a power they close all competition by regulations bought from politicians or by purchasing smaller competitors.
> 
> Free markets are a great concept, but that is all they truly are, a concept.


I'll agree to disagree. That may be one possibility, but the fabric of our nation is woven with socialism . Look, I hate taxi protectionist rules, but I know the cities force them to cap rates and serve poor districts. If they are NOT somewhat protected, how can cities hold up their random promises to the poor/infirm?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> I stopped seeking fairness long ago
> Sadly I have now refined the loophole exploitation art
> I would gladly join fairness again as soon we come to consensus


I have accepted my fate I don't see it coming around in my lifetime


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Casandria said:


> It's very true. John Harris and I were discussing it today and he thinks that one day "ridesharing" will be managed by the government much like public transportation is.


GACK!!!! AmeriCar!!!!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

observer said:


> Free markets exist only for those companies that have the money to compete or disrupt. As soon as they are established as a power they close all competition by regulations bought from politicians or by purchasing smaller competitors.
> 
> Free markets are a great concept, but that is all they truly are, a concept.





Tx rides said:


> I have accepted my fate I don't see it coming around in my lifetime


you are correct , I convince my self with this sentence :
I you don't do it someone else will
Basically if you try to be fair you will lose in the long run
You are correct regulation shoul be for all or for none
The issue is what observer said
When you have money you get to chose what applies to you and what applies to your competitors


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Casandria said:


> It's very true. John Harris and I were discussing it today and he thinks that one day "ridesharing" will be managed by the government much like public transportation is.


You are scaring me Casandria 
But I would not be surprised if that happened


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

We need the scrubbers input on this thread.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I wonder if Laura Ingram or Ann Coulter take UBER. They would be perfect.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> you are correct , I convince my self with this sentence :
> I you don't do it someone else will
> Basically if you try to be fair you will lose in the long run
> You are correct regulation shoul be for all or for none
> ...


I don't necessarily tie it to money, I know several operators with plenty of $$$ here who have been fighting for fair rules. They have lost to city asshats. Ideology is the more formidable foe, in my experience. Granted, deep pockets can spread ideology, but the PEOPLE embrace the ideology. The PEOPLE are fickle and want comfort chutes for their life's journey, and political *****s are far too willing to construct and install those chutes!

Consider the "popularity " of Uber. Better, cheaper faster than a cab? Who believes that can exist ? So now spoiled paxs expect something for nothing, and have conniptions when they get EXACTLY what they paid for once good divers with nice cars give up. Do they just uninstall the app and move on? No! They plea to the govt to RIGHT the WRONG, that's the new American Way.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I don't necessarily tie it to money, I know several operators with plenty of $$$ here who have been fighting for fair rules. They have lost to city asshats. Ideology is the more formidable foe, in my experience. Granted, deep pockets can spread ideology, but the PEOPLE embrace the ideology. The PEOPLE are fickle and want comfort chutes for their life's journey, and political *****s are far too willing to construct and install those chutes!
> 
> Consider the "popularity " of Uber. Better, cheaper faster than a cab? Who believes that can exist ? So now spoiled paxs expect something for nothing, and have conniptions when they get EXACTLY what they paid for once good divers with nice cars give up. Do they just uninstall the app and move on? No! They plea to the govt to RIGHT the WRONG, that's the new American Way.


I agree the dilemma of out time


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I don't necessarily tie it to money, I know several operators with plenty of $$$ here who have been fighting for fair rules. They have lost to city asshats. Ideology is the more formidable foe, in my experience. Granted, deep pockets can spread ideology, but the PEOPLE embrace the ideology. The PEOPLE are fickle and want comfort chutes for their life's journey, and political *****s are far too willing to construct and install those chutes!
> 
> Consider the "popularity " of Uber. Better, cheaper faster than a cab? Who believes that can exist ? So now spoiled paxs expect something for nothing, and have conniptions when they get EXACTLY what they paid for once good divers with nice cars give up. Do they just uninstall the app and move on? No! They plea to the govt to RIGHT the WRONG, that's the new American Way.


I spend many metal hours on ways to make UBER work for me 
Have made some progress ( some tested )
I will shear my findings soon


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I wonder if Laura Ingram or Ann Coulter take UBER. They would be perfect.


Didn't you just mention these two last week? Do you have a secret crush??? Lol!!!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> I agree the dilemma of out time


Not aiming to sound like a Tea Partier....but we really have created a Nanny State:-(


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Not aiming to sound like a Tea Partier....but we really have created a Nanny State:-(


I'm a democrat , but I'm with you we live in a nany state
I operate and live among republicans they all say I'm a republican ( my ways)
I never take nothing for free , I rather earn it 
Dems are not perfect , Reps are attractive I'm numerous ways 
But I have this trauma that if we when all the way to the right most of us ( lower middle class will be destroyed by big bussiness ) 
If we go left we will lose our drive to improve 
Damn !!! I don't know what I belive anymore


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Didn't you just mention these two last week? Do you have a secret crush??? Lol!!!


 Hmmm maybe it's the amnesia.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Not aiming to sound like a Tea Partier....but we really have created a Nanny State:-(


 Nanny state? You mean like Mary Poppins?


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

A spoonful of sugar helps the Uber go down.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

ICYMI

*Texas HB 2440 is the best bill California money can buy*
*http://m.statesman.com/news/news/opinion/kargbo-hb-2440-is-the-best-bill-california-money-c/nknML/*


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Yup. It's uber classic double-standard.


They are not worried about the "jobs" lost if they get their dream of driverless cars going.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> ICYMI
> 
> *Texas HB 2440 is the best bill California money can buy
> http://m.statesman.com/news/news/opinion/kargbo-hb-2440-is-the-best-bill-california-money-c/nknML/*


I can't read full because I won't pay them 

Kargbo is Yellow Cab president . Seems like a pretty decent guy, from my interactions


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I can't read full because I won't pay them
> 
> Kargbo is Yellow Cab president .


Yeah I couldn't find a non pay wall access.

I didn't know that Kargbo was Yellow cab president.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Hmmm maybe it's the amnesia.


It may have been someone else, it was just last week, someone mentioned the two of them in a political discussion. Or, I could have been hallucinating!!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Casandria said:


> A spoonful of sugar helps the Uber go down.


In the most delightful way. Ubercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Yeah I couldn't find a non pay wall access.
> 
> I didn't know that Kargbo was Yellow cab president.


Pretty sharp guy , very ambitious

http://leadershipaustin.org/2014/11/24/impact-profile-ed-kargbo/


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> I'm a democrat , but I'm with you we live in a nany state
> I operate and live among republicans they all say I'm a republican ( my ways)
> I never take nothing for free , I rather earn it
> Dems are not perfect , Reps are attractive I'm numerous ways
> ...


I'm a Thomas Payne Liberal. I believe everyone should be free to do whatever they damn well please as long as it doesn't effect another. Live and let Live. I have no problem with the more well off helping the less well off via the taxation system as long as the poor aren't a bottomless pit of poor. Limits need to be put in place to insure they don't suck us dry.

I sometimes sound like a heartless Libertarian because I argue logic not feelings.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> I'm a democrat , but I'm with you we live in a nany state
> I operate and live among republicans they all say I'm a republican ( my ways)
> I never take nothing for free , I rather earn it
> Dems are not perfect , Reps are attractive I'm numerous ways
> ...


I don't buy the political line that Republicans support "big business" which "destroys the middle class ": First, because I do not subscribe to the notion that large businesses necessarily destroy the middle class. Corrupt, dishonest companies harm all classes, and corruption and dishonesty are not exclusive to large companies. Furthermore, Democrats are pro-govt growth. Govt **IS** big business, and any business owner, (or taxpayer for that matter) can attest that govt creates many struggles.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Sly said:


> I'm a Thomas Payne Liberal. I believe everyone should be free to do whatever they damn well please as long as it doesn't effect another. Live and let Live. I have no problem with the more well off helping the less well off via the taxation system as long as the poor aren't a bottomless pit of poor. Limits need to be put in place to insure they don't suck us dry.
> 
> I sometimes sound like a heartless Libertarian because I argue logic not feelings.


 The non-tipper has spoken. Randy is proud of you.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

elelegido said:


> "Uber's blog post stated. "By adopting these rules, San Antonio officials have eliminated thousands of jobs"
> 
> When it suits, Uber provides "jobs". When it doesn't suit, Uber is a tech company whose drivers are "customers"...


indeed


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I don't buy the political line that Republicans support "big business" which "destroys the middle class ": First, because I do not subscribe to the notion that large businesses necessarily destroy the middle class. Corrupt, dishonest companies harm all classes, and corruption and dishonesty are not exclusive to large companies. Furthermore, Democrats are pro-govt growth. Govt **IS** big business, and any business owner, (or taxpayer for that matter) can attest that govt creates many struggles.


Each one has experienced this in different ways what I see around me:
My brother is a district MGR for a big retailer , his duty squeeze as much out of employee for as little as possible 
In California most working class have 2-4 part time Jobs 
why ? You know why
Business license, permits are not easily accessible unles you are BIG
I have personally been chased by big transportation companies ( they say you can't do business only we can) 
My answer : watch me 
Next watch commander of my local PD 
Knocks my door , ( big guy said you can't operate or I will stop you ) 
for years big companies try to take you out 
The only reason I'm in business is because of state GOV 
if you are a cab driver in California 
And you wish to do a pick up in LAX 
you MUST work for the licensed companies ( you will never get a permit on your own)
I have a LAX PERMIT thanks to state government LIVERY
C'mon too big to fail? 
Pour money in to GM 
At same time GM was allowed to buy out retired guys on the cheap 
This old guys got the rules changed at the end of the game they don't get a re-do 
I remember my firs job in California gross income was 28,000.00
My taxes where 7000.00
Once I started my own business all loopholes LEGAL LOOPHOLES were available to me 
It's legal but borderline immoral 
Belive me people need at least a fair game 
Big business does not have your interest


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I don't necessarily tie it to money, I know several operators with plenty of $$$ here who have been fighting for fair rules. They have lost to city asshats. Ideology is the more formidable foe, in my experience. Granted, deep pockets can spread ideology, but the PEOPLE embrace the ideology. The PEOPLE are fickle and want comfort chutes for their life's journey, and political *****s are far too willing to construct and install those chutes!
> 
> Consider the "popularity " of Uber. Better, cheaper faster than a cab? Who believes that can exist ? So now spoiled paxs expect something for nothing, and have conniptions when they get EXACTLY what they paid for once good divers with nice cars give up. Do they just uninstall the app and move on? No! They plea to the govt to RIGHT the WRONG, that's the new American Way.


You know UBER is grabbing all political tools available 
It's the big business way


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I'll agree to disagree. That may be one possibility, but the fabric of our nation is woven with socialism . Look, I hate taxi protectionist rules, but I know the cities force them to cap rates and serve poor districts. If they are NOT somewhat protected, how can cities hold up their random promises to the poor/infirm?


I'll agree to agree with you.  The fabric of our nation was at one time stronger socially. The past few decades have changed from us being a smaller closer knit community to today not even knowing the names of our neighbors.

As communication methods, tv,radio,newspapers,mail,internet have gotten better, life for Everyday Joe has gotten worse. The rich have been increasing their hold on the economy, concentrating what used to be many, many, many small companies (free market economy) into giant monopolies. (Not so free market economy).

People, companies, countries, those with money and power, use new technology to expand their influence at the expense of others. Free markets only work to benefit the few. This is human nature since the first caveman learned how to start a fire.

Those with morals take care of the poor and infirm. Megacompanies have no morals.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

observer said:


> I'll agree to agree with you.  The fabric of our nation was at one time stronger socially. The past few decades have changed from us being a smaller closer knit community to today not even knowing the names of our neighbors.
> 
> As communication methods, tv,radio,newspapers,mail,internet have gotten better, life for Everyday Joe has gotten worse. The rich have been increasing their hold on the economy, concentrating what used to be many, many, many small companies (free market economy) into giant monopolies. (Not so free market economy).
> 
> ...


I had a court date for" illegal transportation for hire"
The cop dismissed my charges in front of judge the day of trial 
My defense was ( did not get to use it)
"Like President Bush said "
When you are down pick your self up by your boot straps
That is what I did the Bush way 
We are free people to fight for our pesuit of liberty & happiness 
Until big business try's to get is cut


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Showa50 said:


> Opportunity for Lyft to take market share and dominant those city's.


Lyft pulled out of Columbus over very minor regulations, they're just as likely to perform a shameless pull out stunt as Uber.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> In this business there have been challenges
> This is just the latest
> We've survived all so far
> If the real competition was betwen drivers you are not ready for it
> ...


Do you have Uber Taxi where you are?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Do you have Uber Taxi where you are?


No , but a bunch of all else 
I see in the app 3 dozen UBER in a zone that can probably support 1 dozen 
Plus God nows how many lyft , side car , and also taxicabs 
But it's all good I'm home watching TV waiting for them to give up 
They always do
For 3 years now


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sly said:


> I'm a Thomas Payne Liberal. I believe everyone should be free to do whatever they damn well please as long as it doesn't effect another. Live and let Live. I have no problem with the more well off helping the less well off via the taxation system as long as the poor aren't a bottomless pit of poor. Limits need to be put in place to insure they don't suck us dry.
> 
> I sometimes sound like a heartless Libertarian because I argue logic not feelings.


I think we need to ensure the rich don't suck us dry. Since a small % have a disproportionate % of the wealth it seems to me that the poor are not sucking them dry at all.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Not aiming to sound like a Tea Partier....but we really have created a Nanny State:-(


Social security-Nanny State, let them starve. Medicare-Nanny State-let them get boils. Car Insurance-Nanny State. Wreck your cars or kill someone, tough cheese Nanny State. Traffic Police? Government interference with my freedoms.

Securities and exchange Commission? Let the buyer beware. Too stupid to protect your pension? God forbid the Nanny State stop you.

Meat? Food testing? Nanny State.

Freedom !!!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I think we need to ensure the rich don't suck us dry. Since a small % have a disproportionate % of the wealth it seems to me that the poor are not sucking them dry at all.


The middle class and poor are being sucked dry by the very rich.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

observer said:


> The middle class and poor are being sucked dry by the very rich.


Every second


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

observer said:


> The middle class and poor are being sucked dry by the very rich.


Actually, the wealthy have been very good to us. The local govt, not so much. 


Sacto Burbs said:


> Social security-Nanny State, let them starve. Medicare-Nanny State-let them get boils. Car Insurance-Nanny State. Wreck your cars or kill someone, tough cheese Nanny State. Traffic Police? Government interference with my freedoms.
> 
> Securities and exchange Commission? Let the buyer beware. Too stupid to protect ypur pension? God forbid the Nanny State stop you.
> 
> ...


Social Security, and Medicare? Yes&#8230; Nanny state.

Traffic cops? No, because you can plow into me when you are driving erratically.

Insurance: 
Liability? No. 
Comprehensive? Yes, Nanny
Health? Yes, Nanny

In short, if my decision only affects me, it should be my business, my risk. But government protection went way beyond that before I was even born.

Take the Uber situation. People cry "free market" but there is no free market, because of all the many many regulations to protect us from paying the price for making a bad choice.

The very people who DEMANDED the lifting of regulations so Uber could operate can often be found lobbying regulators to address pay, price gouging, quality, etc.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Every second


I'm being sucked dry by government rules, regulations, fees, etc. In our limo business as well as in My "day job" which is severely impacted by the MOUNDS of govt requirements.

I have a couple of drivers who have been practically DESTROYED by family court rulings. Half witted judges Who think nothing of destroying lives, then playing a round of golf. And who has stepped up to help these drivers? Our rich clients.

I get so sick of hearing how the rich destroy everything.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I'm being sucked dry by government rules, regulations, fees, etc. In our limo business as well as in My "day job" which is severely impacted by the MOUNDS of govt requirements.
> 
> I have a couple of drivers who have been practically DESTROYED by family court rulings. Half witted judges Who think nothing of destroying lives, then playing a round of golf. And who has stepped up to help these drivers? Our rich clients.
> 
> I get so sick of hearing how the rich destroy everything.


I think the hand you were dealt is a bit different thank mine

Not that any is any better

Our lives are affected different by many factors

My wife is a conservative republican we've made it work

We could probably fill this forum with valid points on both sides 
But at the end of day we probably stick with our believes that alone gives us a reason to agree


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

chi1cabby Just report the first off topic post. It is your thread. Kick these self entitled blowhards to the curb.

My car, my rules. My thread, my rules.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> chi1cabby Just report the first off topic post. It is your thread. Kick these self entitled blowhards to the curb.


Nah! I let it go...
Post whatever anyone wants...
It's all pissing in the wind anyway!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks sacto


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Nah! I let it go...
> Post whatever anyone wants...
> It's all pissing in the wind anyway!


All due respect chi1cabby ... You did bring the Tragedy of the Commons to the thread


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Technically they're not a taxi company, but they _are_ a dispatch and payment service for an enormous fleet of Gypsy cabs.


They may be Gypsies in that third world mess you call Arizona but in California, TNCs are regulated by the California Public Utilities Commission.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

If UBER wants to leave town then let them. They're a bunch of crybabies when things don't go their way. That's is why I think it's best to drive to uber/lyft as a part time gig. There's probably quite a few drivers out there that drive full time, and would likely try to support uber because of the threat of losing their livelihood.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Lidman said:


> I wonder if Laura Ingram or Ann Coulter take UBER. They would be perfect.


They would make a great lesbian couple.


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

elelegido said:


> "Uber's blog post stated. "By adopting these rules, San Antonio officials have eliminated thousands of jobs"
> 
> When it suits, Uber provides "jobs". When it doesn't suit, Uber is a tech company whose drivers are "customers"...


the company does not create any jobs we are all self employed independent contractors and it is every driver for himself what part of that do people not understand


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

Since I make 45% less driving for Uber than Lyft, I don't even care if Uber goes out of business here.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

dandy driver said:


> the company does not create any jobs we are all self employed independent contractors and it is every driver for himself what part of that do people not understand


I haven't seen any evidence that people do not understand it.


----------

